# Poppy the "meany"......



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, Poppy has joined my YB's, will learn to trap and will be a free flyer along with the young ones. I honestly have no where to put him except in a pen by his self and I tried that for a week and he was just pitiful. He would beg me to come "play" with him every time I came into the loft.
Here's HIS version of playing.......not mine........that bird can BITE. OUCH!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUhT2GrpNVI


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Cute Video. He looks like pecks bad boy playing with the others. Rough and tumble all the time. 

George


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

POPPY!!!! you little creep!!! hahahahahahahaaa!!!! renee, i laughed all the way thru that!!! i loved the one point where he sprinted across the box with his wings up....i could just hear him screaming in a little boy voice 'HIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEE-YAAAAAH!'  

freakin' hysterical, that bad boy. and no doubt if you scooped him up and smooched him, he'd be like 'ohhhh, i love my grammy renee...' just like his distant cousin trooper...... 

you gotta love these boys.... by the way, i love hearing you snickering in the background!!!! not good for poppy the ninja pigeon's ego, but funny as all get out!!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ROFL, Renee!!

You really MUST get a mate for Poppy!!

Either he REALLY loves your hand OR you are THE intruder! I would almost say the former, 'cause Woe REALLY attacks my hand but he doesn't end up puffing and cooing afterwards!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches (when you can!!)

Shi


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah where did I read somewhere that pigeons don't bite  hahahaha. . . maybe they prefer to call it *PINCHING *


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

bluebirdsnfur said:


> Yeah where did I read somewhere that pigeons don't bite  hahahaha. . . maybe they prefer to call it *PINCHING *


A pinch by any other name is still a BITE! 

And whether you prefer the term "pinch" or "bite," mine do theirs VERY WELL, especially Woe with that West of England Tumbler rapier beak!! OUCH! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He sure treats you as his equal, boy, you need to wear gloves around Poppy.

I sure hope he will be safe when he goes outside with the young birds and learns to trap and free fly.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

lizz said:


> POPPY!!!! you little creep!!! hahahahahahahaaa!!!! renee, i laughed all the way thru that!!! i loved the one point where he sprinted across the box with his wings up....i could just hear him screaming in a little boy voice 'HIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEE-YAAAAAH!'
> 
> freakin' hysterical, that bad boy. and no doubt if you scooped him up and smooched him, he'd be like 'ohhhh, i love my grammy renee...' just like his distant cousin trooper......
> 
> you gotta love these boys.... by the way, i love hearing you snickering in the background!!!! not good for poppy the ninja pigeon's ego, but funny as all get out!!!!






mr squeaks said:


> ROFL, Renee!!
> 
> You really MUST get a mate for Poppy!!
> 
> ...



You know what REALLY gets him PO'd? If it pull my sleeve down over my hand and he can't get any skin........he REALLY goes bonkers then and when I pull my hand back out......he's out for blood..........


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

and what's even FUNNIER is that you know that ticks him off......probably a good thing none of us speak pigeon, or wee poppster would be getting his beak washed out with soap!!!!


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Renee, he's showing you that he is not afraid of you...He means real bizness...If he can only talk he will tell you to "back off Renee, you can't scare me"...


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Renne, that bird has real attitude. That is what i always liked in a young Bird. You are going to race it right? Dave


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LUCKYT said:


> Renne, that bird has real attitude. That is what i always liked in a young Bird. You are going to race it right? Dave


No I'm not going to race it. It's a half-breed...........Dad is a Satinette and Mom is a very tiny homer........he was the only oops baby I've ever had.


Here's the first post about him if you care to read it.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/omg-omg-omg-29058.html?highlight=poppy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pegasus said:


> Renee, he's showing you that he is not afraid of you...He means real bizness...If he can only talk he will tell you to "back off Renee, you can't scare me"...


I don't think he's being quite that nice about it......even in pigeon talk..........LOL


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

*Debate*



LUCKYT said:


> Renne, that bird has real attitude. That is what i always liked in a young Bird. You are going to race it right? Dave


Lucky.You would'nt know a race bird if it kicked you in the ass lol


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Too bad Renee, looked like homer. Dave


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LUCKYT said:


> Too bad Renee, looked like homer. Dave


Have to take a good look at the beak, although it's in CONSTANT MOTION in the video, so kinda hard to do......LOL

Here's a pic when he was being nice......only because my hands weren't near him. LOL


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> No I'm not going to race it. It's a half-breed...........Dad is a Satinette and Mom is a very tiny homer........he was the only oops baby I've ever had.


Oooooo! "I'm tellin' Poppy", he is just an accident baby  LOL...Did you try to toss him and how's his homing performance so far?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pegasus said:


> Oooooo! "I'm tellin' Poppy", he is just an accident baby  LOL...Did you try to toss him and how's his homing performance so far?


No. Poppy will not see the inside of a basket. If I can keep him here loft flyingg, that will be good enough. He'll mate up with a young homer hen and be here when she returns from a race. He IS almost 8 months old, so I just hope he doesn't take off on me the first time out.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

If you hadn't bred that bad boy yourself, I'd think he was related to our Birdzilla!!! We "play" the same 'pull the sleeve over the hand' game. When the hand comes back out, Birdzilla backs up and NAILS it - all in one motion. SUCH BAD BIRDS (and soooooo hard not to laugh at them!!) It sure makes it easier to catch them tho' ... when they're already attached to the other hand.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That bird reminds me off Debyter of Dennis Weinrich fame in Youtube. LOL! Such attitude for a bird. That bird has probability of surviving outside. I just hope that indeed he will not just takes off and gets lost because he is wing strong.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Attitude or not, I can tell you weally wove your wittle Poppybird


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a little stinker!! A hilarious stinker.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I wonder if he got that "tude" from his father?...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> I wonder if he got that "tude" from his father?...


UMMMMM..........I wonder.........


----------



## DayWalker (Feb 10, 2009)

OMG that video is TOOO funny. Watched it and was tearing up laughing. What a honery booger. LOL You have your hands full with that one!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This morning I put my 1st round and 2nd round together. Well, basically just opened the front sections and all the YB's have the whole front section. Well........it took Poppy about an hour to find him a sweetheart. I had him with the 2nd round of babies and they aren't as mature as the 1st round. There's two birds that he keeps chasing after and they're both acting interested. I would have bet any amount of money that one of them was a cock bird.........guess we'll see, but Poppy is in his glory.......


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad he is adjusting well to his new life, and I'm sure he loves doing what male pigeons DO best, flirting and flirting.... he is QUITE a bird.


----------

